# Moving to Chiang Mai



## goodman12

I was told that it's not a great idea for me to go to retire in Chiang Mai if I'm single for most expats get together in couples and that it would be too hard to assimilate there if I didn't have somebody there with me to lend support. Would love to hear anyones thoughts on this.


----------



## sweenjr56

I am planning on retiring to Chiang Mai within the next few years with my Thai wife. I loved it there when we went this past January. My advice would be to go for an extended stay and see how things worked out... find your nitch and seek out others with the same interests. You can also try and contact the Chiang Mai Expats Club, seems like a reasonable place to start meeting others and build connections. Best of luck to you.


----------



## cnx_bruce

hi. a few points if i may ...

1. How much time have you spent in thailand? Chiang Mai? If little or none then I would suggest just treating it as a temp holiday and get a feel for the place (as a potential long-term resident).
2. Many expats (at least when they first move to Thailand) don't want to spend their time in the company of expats. Many prefer to immerse themselves in Thai culture and mix with thai ppl
3. Sorry but the person who said that Chiangmai is not a good place to go if you are single ... was ... ummm .... misguided or something. It's a GREAT place to go if you're single. You'll be beating the "support" off with a stick  But just take things gradually & don't let it go to your head


----------



## goodman12

*Housing Areas in Chaing Mai*

I want to know what is considered the best area to find an apt in regards to safety and accommodations and price. I see east, west, and south mentioned. Thanks


----------



## autan

goodman12 said:


> I want to know what is considered the best area to find an apt in regards to safety and accommodations and price. I see east, west, and south mentioned. Thanks


I have lived full time in Chiang Mai since 1998 and my best advice to you is to move to a gated community, such as where I live in Floravill, San Sai. 

You will meet other expats, join them for lunches and built up your network of friends naturally.

Go with the flow, dont try to force it. This is Thailand afterall.


----------



## Lanna Kev

i also live in Chiang Mai, and have a vast amount of Thai friends, not too many farang friends but its entirely up to you, i can go weeks drinking and eating out without seeing any westerners in the bars and restaurants, which suits me, but i can also go out and about to find westerners if need be! being alone here doesn't matter either, the Chiang Mai Thai people are so friendly, you will not have to worry bout Thai friends!
anything else you need to know feel free to ask me, where you will live is a bit of a problem, i take it you have a car or motorbike? i would personally steer (no pun intanded) away from 'enclosed' housing estates, after all you dont want to be locked away in an open prison, you might as well stay back home !
there is some very houses to rent here, my friend just rented a 3 bedroomed house with a big garden for only 14,000 baht a month. you might consider a condo, again lots to choose from, stay away from Hillside View condo's !
good luck, Kevin


----------



## KNJ

Lanna Kev said:


> stay away from Hillside View condo's !
> good luck, Kevin


What is not to like about hillside View Condo, thinking of buying a condo in Chaing Mai, so would be glad to hear your views on that complex or any other.

To the OP, my wifes' Uncle has been there 5 years, and never regretted a moment of it


----------



## Lanna Kev

KNJ said:


> What is not to like about hillside View Condo, thinking of buying a condo in Chaing Mai, so would be glad to hear your views on that complex or any other.
> 
> To the OP, my wifes' Uncle has been there 5 years, and never regretted a moment of it


Well i have heard from various sources, that the owners forbid any one installing heavy building materials ie marble floors, table tops etc, cause the building is unsafe!
I'm only quoting numerous people, one of which lived there some 2 years ago and was told this! he promptly left!
Kevin


----------

